# Honor GPU Turbo technology



## Digit-Brand (Jun 14, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/gEtTF0ZVL9Ns4822hEdtEBswpXItR1Chz3uzCVkPHmRamTbQFjqBIMKE5JqqENWAWOC4KmOIOvq1peLcwZpOf1V9gHU8OZclxRhej4ZGp3Bvqdu9FLp5YUCTiC3Qzcyi-nFlX3b0​
When it comes to devices, faster is always better. To help you satisfy your need for speed, Honor has developed a new technology called GPU Turbo.

By integrating hardware and software, Honor claims to have dramatically increase graphics processing efficiency of phones. In fact, the company claims that this tech improves graphics processing efficiency by 60%,  which reducing SoC energy consumption by 30%.

Honor says that the GPU Turbo tech reconstructs the traditional graphics processing framework at the lower layer system. It also notes tat with a greater rendering ability, Honor devices are able to achieve graphics quality with GPU Turbo.

As you might have guessed by now, GPU Turbo can be really helpful for gamers. Especially when you consider that mobile game space is slowly getting dominated by Multiplayer Online Battle Arena (MOBA) games. As any MOBA player will tell you, these games can really push a smartphone to its limits.

Not just games, but other tech such as Augmented Reality (AR) as well as Virtual Reality (VR) is impacted by GPU Turbo tech. So the future potential of this tech is pretty big.

GPU Turbo is already in action in the Honor Play smartphone. However, it will also be making its way to other Honor devices such as the Honor 10, Honor View10, Honor 9 Lite and Honor 7X.

So, what do you guys think about the GPU Turbo tech? Comment below and let your thoughts be known.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> By integrating hardware and software, Honor claims to have dramatically increase graphics processing efficiency of phones. In fact, the company claims that this tech improves graphics processing efficiency by 60%,  which reducing SoC energy consumption by 30%.


What was the baseline for these results? Could you post detailed analysis reports with graphs/charts like every reputed PC hardware reviewer does?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2018)

>GPU Turbo
Fancy word for overclocking?


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 14, 2018)

That's amazing tech!


----------



## Mayur Shinde (Jun 14, 2018)

I like Aurora Glass Design and Ultrasonic Fingerprint of this phone as it is outstanding 
I hate my current phones processor it is mediateck processor and it is very slow


----------



## billubakra (Jun 15, 2018)

OC at its best as per xda reviews. Hope you can remove the notch and let go of the skin and Honor will be my next phone if I am able to afford it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> OC at its best as per xda reviews. Hope you can remove the notch and let go of the skin and Honor will be my next phone if I am able to afford it.


I can't find that review. Could you give a link?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> OC at its best as per xda reviews. Hope you can remove the notch and let go of the skin and Honor will be my next phone if I am able to afford it.


I think its too late to suggest improvements. Unless they include our suggestions in the next iteration, which I also doubt because they would be following market trends instead just like they are doing now with the notch.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2018)

It would be great for Honor if benchmarks & games can show the improvements claimed by the company. But I'm not sure if its meant to improve performance as well or just the battery life.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

This technology is super exciting.My phone lags a lot while playing games but now i think this problem is going to be solved.
Tell me if there will be a price hike in devices due to this technology.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2018)

Ashutosh Rajput said:


> This technology is super exciting.My phone lags a lot while playing games but now i think this problem is going to be solved.
> Tell me if there will be a price hike in devices due to this technology.


Don't get too exited unless you've actually seen it work in real world usage.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't get too exited unless you've actually seen it work in real world usage.


ok


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2018)

Still, I don't think they will pull something like Lenovo just for publicity. 

I hope someone sues Lenovo for that bezel-less teaser.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 21, 2018)

hassanjavaid8181 said:


> Gpu turbo will be great technology in day to day usage ..


I know, it would make phone run console games at full speed and qulity.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 21, 2018)

GPU technology is Good in sense, as it works in optimization and increasing performance by reducing other app function on GPU usage. We are aware of the PC game booster's right that's the software part it increases the performance a little. But, hardware optimization is different and integration of hardware and software optimization will do surely increase performance reducing the load and heat.
*For those who think it's a fancy word for OVERCLOCKING, here's the thing if you have done it, overclocking increases the load and battery consumption to increase performance. *


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 26, 2018)

I am waiting to see what positive change this Turbo GPU is going to bring in Honor devices...

Let the OTA UPDATES BE ROLLED OUT


----------



## Minion (Jul 2, 2018)

I want huwaie to use better GPUs in their kirin SOC


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> All are waiting for the GPU turbo to come as soon as possible cause the arm Mali GPU mp3 12 is not as good as adreno 630 GPU so hope so the GPU turbo increase the mobile graphics performance and gaming


You can't beat a top of the line GPU by just overclocking. If it was true, qualcomm would've beat nVidia's Tegra's performance long ago.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 8, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> All are waiting for the GPU turbo to come as soon as possible cause the arm Mali GPU mp3 12 is not as good as adreno 630 GPU so hope so the GPU turbo increase the mobile graphics performance and gaming


Turbo mode just optimizes the performance, it won't be able to increase the performance level too much!


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone using honor 10 received gpu turbo , does it genuinely make it better in performance coz on honor 7x gaming is too bad i hope it fix the issue and make it better. If so anyone do reply


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> So what do you say that GPU turbo is not going to make any big difference


Exactly. They should've gone with a better GPU instead of trying to overclock the heck out of it.


----------



## rhyspereira1999 (Jul 10, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> >GPU Turbo
> Fancy word for overclocking?


this is so true lmao

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 14, 2018)

Try other high end GPUs in your upcoming phones while its offered for lower price by other manufacturers.Dont force the GPU to utilize its maximum potential.Just use this massive update in the released phones.But iam really excited how this tech is gonna work.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> But iam really excited how this tech is gonna work in everyday usage.


Everday apps do not use GPU that high as compared with games.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 14, 2018)

rhyspereira1999 said:


> this is so true lmao
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


Have you ever done overclocking on PC?


----------



## TechGeek1 (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Everday apps do not use GPU that high as compared with games.


No.I mean that how this tech is gonna perform as well per as honor claims .


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 15, 2018)

The gpu technology is special because it dramatically increases the Graphics Processing Efficiency on honor thereby allowing smartphones to run heavier graphic intensive games without significantly affecting battery life. If you are looking for numbers, then this new tech from Honor manages to increase graphics processing efficiency by 60% and reduces SoC power consumption by 30%.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 15, 2018)

TechGeek1 said:


> No.I mean that how this tech is gonna perform as well per as honor claims .


People are not sharing their results publically for this claim.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> People are not sharing their results publically for this claim.


A "normal" consumer won't bother doing tests unless there is some issue with the phone. Even reputed reviewers haven't published their tests for "GPU Turbo", that is if they are interested in doing them.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2018)

Results are out, not a full scale test though-
Testing Honor's GPU Turbo Update


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> In fact, the company claims that this tech improves graphics processing efficiency by 60%, which reducing SoC energy consumption by 30%.





billubakra said:


> Results are out, not a full scale test though-
> Testing Honor's GPU Turbo Update


A 10.3% increase in median FPS for a 36.68% increase in battery consumed per minute (refer to the link for raw data).
This is not in line with what Honor claimed initially.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A 10.3% increase in median FPS for a 36.68% increase in battery consumed per minute (refer to the link for raw data).
> This is not in line with what Honor claimed initially.


I know bro, let's wait for more extensive tests. I hope other OEM's will take note if it does what it claims.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I know bro, let's wait for more extensive tests. I hope other OEM's will take note if it does what it claims.


What if Honor's initial claims for performance boost are based on phones running bare minimal stock android rom and not EMUI?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What if Honor's initial claims for performance boost are based on phones running bare minimal stock android rom and not EMUI?


Gotta wait and watch. I have a mixed feeling about this.


----------



## guruprasad (Aug 11, 2018)

I hope honor GPU turbo increases phone performance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Gotta wait and watch. I have a mixed feeling about this.


I don't know man. You can't magically improve GPU performance using some update.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

Why did Honor not prove what they post before?


----------



## Chandran797 (Aug 16, 2018)

I still confused that how an update could boost the performance this much and i dont know how much


----------



## Anonymous7 (Aug 17, 2018)

is there is any result now for the gpu turbo update.any improvements?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Chandran797 said:


> I still confused that how an update could boost the performance this much and i dont know how much


It never did what it claimed to be.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Anonymous7 said:


> is there is any result now for the gpu turbo update.any improvements?


Testing Honor's GPU Turbo Update
Power consumption was increased too much.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking forward to this update.


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

GPU turbo can be better if honor tried pixel rom


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

VenkatRocks said:


> GPU turbo can be better if honor tried pixel rom


They can't try it. They sealed phones now. Honor is locking every customer out.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

Can GPU turbo in Honor Play match Poco F1's performance?


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

Can Honor gpu turbo work on Xiaomi phone?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

raunakchawla said:


> Can GPU turbo in Honor Play match Poco F1's performance?


Bro, they can't even match older snapdragon 835 phones.


----------



## Divya sharma (Aug 30, 2018)

GPU Turbo reconstructs the traditional graphics processing framework at a lower system layer to improve the user experience.Honor GPU Turbo will benefit mobile games that require high graphics processing efficiency by enhancing the speed and optimising the gaming experience.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Honor GPU Turbo will benefit mobile games that require high graphics processing efficiency by enhancing the speed and optimising the gaming experience.


If by speed you mean FPS, then a software update can't help when it is still bloated.


----------

